# mozilla, java-applet и русский.

## Alarik

Как нибудь можно добиться отображения русского в java-апплетах ? 

Сейчас вместо них показываются только вопросы. 

Mozilla 1.5, Sun JDK 1.4.2.02

системная локаль ru_RU.UTF-8, кодировка страницы - windows 1251. 

Для примера rsg.rbc.ru (кнопка Запустить игру)

----------

## sickworm

А если поставить KOIR ?

----------

## Alarik

никакой разницы, ни там, ни там русского нет. Скорее всего не будет и при ru_RU.cp1251

----------

## Zoltan

Есть вариант использовать джавовскую команду "appletviewer <applet URL>". УРЛ апплета можно вытащить со страницы. Тогда можно поэкспериментировать с локалями.

----------

